# Hi.....saying Hello!



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all...









Wonderful Forum you all have here. My name is Christine and our family has been camping for about 6 years now. My husband has been camping his whole life and introduced it to us. At first I dint think I would like it, I need my conveniences. After a few trips I was addicted. Our sons, ages 3 and 1 also go with us. In fact our 1st son was camping with us at 2 weeks old.

We just sold our very large Jayco Designer 5th wheel but we want something a little closer to camping if you know what I mean. We have decided on a an Outback 26kbrs. It seems to suit us pretty well. My husband has some concern with the weight because our TV is an Ford Extended Van 350. Were looking into it, if anyone has some advice on this please chime in.

Anyways....My husband is a fireman and I make my living as an Doctor working in an ER. We have 2 kids, both boys(wish me luck) who are wonderful, very active and happy. Our hobbies are GeoCaching and hiking. My husband rides dirtbikes,moutain bikes and loves to fly fish. I like to unwind by making bead jewelry and just being with my family.

That about sums us up. Looking forward to camping again!!!

C


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers. I'm sure you will enjoy the forum as much as my wife and I do. And, the Outback camper does make camping very enjoyable.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Doc,









Where are you all from?
We have a almost 4 year old boy and we LOVE to fly fish!! We also like to hike & we use to mountain bike a lot.
We LOVE our new 23 RS. Although we have a lot of trouble calling it "camping" at all.









Best of luck with your new Outback. *
WELCOME* to the greatest forum on the web!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the family!
Poke around here a bit and you will find a wealth of info and make a few freinds.


----------



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

goneflyfishin said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone....

We live in Massachusetts and do a majority of our camping in NH,ME and recently Canada. Personally I think my husbands just fly fishes so he has an excuse to tie flies. He insists its more of a challenge to fake out the fish than catch it. I dont get it..LOL.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !! Enjoy your camping experiences in the new OB.....









This site is a great place for a tremendous amounts of experience and suggestions. Its a great group of people!!

Enjoy and travel safe!
DT


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









We have a few firemen on this forum, so I'm sure your husband will enjoy this site as well.

If you can provide a bit more information on your Van that would help us figure out the towing.

1) Length
2) Tow rating (should be able to find this in your manual
3) Which hitch do you plan to us
4) Do you tend to camp lite or pack everything and the kitchen sink

Stuff like that will help...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You're going to love the good, fun and crazy stuff that happens here! great stress relief after long day in the ER!
(we have a doc in our family too-just graduated and is officially a doctor and taking patients! go Angie!)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. I heard the term "doc in a box" once before by a benefits broker talking about Cigna.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Doc,

How about a trade: "Free Medical Advice" for "Free Outback Advice"?

Get an Outback get an HMO = Health Maintenance Outback. RVing for mental health is covered with a prescription!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Hope you make yourself at home and enjoy your OB!!
Darlene


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hi Christine,

First, let me welcome you to the outback family. Second, if you're into camping in Sept. we're having a Fall Rally in VT. check out the Fall Rally in Vermont thread, below. Hope to see you there.

[topic="0"]Click Here[/topic]

Well, I can't get the link to work, so just look for the topic


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

doc in a box said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone....

We live in Massachusetts and do a majority of our camping in NH,ME and recently Canada. Personally I think my husbands just fly fishes so he has an excuse to tie flies. He insists its more of a challenge to fake out the fish than catch it. I dont get it..LOL.
[/quote]

Yes...welcome to the forum. We live in Massachusetts as well, in Milford (just off 495). I work in West Boylston, running a social service agency.
We're getting our second Outback very soon. These trailers have been great for us, and we just love them!
I discovered this forum, and have tried to be active, and learn a lot here. Try to contribute as well.

Camping with little kids is wonderful. We see families a lot, and would love to bring our grandchildren who seem to NOT be very interested (except for 1 of them!).

We do a lot of camping in Maine as well, but have been in all NE states except Rhode Island. We have also camped in PA, and look forward to taking our new TT to other areas.

In any event, stay in touch!

Bob


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

H







O







W







D







Y


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FlashG said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> How about a trade: "Free Medical Advice" for "Free Outback Advice"?
> 
> Get an Outback get an HMO = Health Maintenance Outback. RVing for mental health is covered with a prescription!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope you find this forum and friendly, and so wonderfully helpful as I do.

We loo forward to hearing about your camping experiences and other input that you might have on a number of topics.

Happy Camping!

HEIDI


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So how did you pull the 5'er with that van??









Sorry, just had to have some fun!

Welcome to Outbackers!!! I don't know how much that trailer weighs, but there are a lot of less capable vans than an E350!









The engine info on the van may help people too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I hope you find this forum and friendly, and so wonderfully helpful as I do.
> 
> We loo forward to hearing about your camping experiences and other input that you might have on a number of topics.
> 
> ...


(Heidi, congrats on your first graphic!see? it was easy!







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, what's up, Doc?

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.

Enjoy your new trailer and welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.









Enjoy breaking in the new camper.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

That was my question, hooking up the fiver the to the van must have been a real chore!

Welcome aboard Doc and family!

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi doc
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!
Enjoy your 26kbrs and Happy Camping,


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

What's up Doc!

Welcome to Outbackers...If it is information you are looking for, you came to the right place. Happy trails,

Tim


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









We just joined the site this year and the people on it are great and there is a wealth of information.

Happy camping









BJ & Stan


----------



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Hey, what's up, Doc?
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


LOL.....like I havent heard that one before.

Thanks all for your kind hello's.

As far as the van pulling the 5th wheel. Well it was easy you just have to back up slow







Actually the truck we used for that was sold with the trailer. I will have to let my husband ask the questions for the van, thats his department. I can tell you that its black, hehe. He did say today that we were well within are range. Im happy 'bout that!

My name, Doc in a box....Yeah that term is not one generally like by Dr.s but the reference "box" is to a trailer. I thought it was cute. Besides I think it sounds better than "Doc in a trailer".

We are more than willing to help all those on here....we can trade our tip and suggestions.

SO...where you going camping next?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

doc in a box said:


> Hey, what's up, Doc?
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


LOL.....like I havent heard that one before.

Thanks all for your kind hello's.

As far as the van pulling the 5th wheel. Well it was easy you just have to back up slow







Actually the truck we used for that was sold with the trailer. I will have to let my husband ask the questions for the van, thats his department. I can tell you that its black, hehe. He did say today that we were well within are range. Im happy 'bout that!

My name, Doc in a box....Yeah that term is not one generally like by Dr.s but the reference "box" is to a trailer. I thought it was cute. Besides I think it sounds better than "Doc in a trailer".

We are more than willing to help all those on here....we can trade our tip and suggestions.

SO...where you going camping next?
[/quote]

Hickory Dickory...never mind! you will have loads of fun here and some of the people on here are zany, goofy and crazy







but I am not mentioning names. At the same time there is so much help on this forum on just about anything. I love this place! you'll soon be stashing a laptop in the hospital so you can log on


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

doc in a box said:


> SO...where you going camping next?


Paradise Creek...in Washington. (I'll post some pictures when I get back)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> doc in a box Posted Today, 07:44 PM
> SO...where you going camping next?


Michigan Summer Rally in Ludington this weekend!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> SO...where you going camping next?


Paradise Creek...in Washington. (I'll post some pictures when I get back)
[/quote]
Please do Jim!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us at Outbackers. Enjoy the new Outback also.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I Doc 
You see I have this problem

I need Help. I am addicted to this Forum called Outackers (What do you suggest ) 
you will see this can become very addicting just wait and see for yourself you will become an outback junkie like the rest of us.








Welcome









Willie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

willie226 said:


> I Doc
> You see I have this problem
> 
> I need Help. I am addicted to this Forum called Outackers (What do you suggest )
> ...


Willie, so glad to see your addiction is healthy and intact after your surgery!


----------

